# TN BOX Turtles



## Redfoot NERD

All of these were found within a couple miles of our front-door -










































*NONE OF THESE ARE IN MY POSSESSION NOW*

I've saved the best for next...

NERD


----------



## Neal

I'm glad to see a lot still in the wild! Nice colors too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

How many times do we see these colors? -


----------



## Isa

Wow Beautiful


----------



## terryo

That last male (?) in your first post....damn...I have been searching for a dark, almost all black male with high red color. What a beauty.


----------



## Missy

Beautiful. What part of TN?


----------



## Kristina

WOW. Simply stunning!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Maybe TerryO will like one of these I found 6 years ago!











IF.. I were able to 'keep' box turtles here [ it's a felony in TN! ] I would breed some like this -














































NERD


----------



## terryo

Beautiful, beautiful boxies, Nerd. If you get a permit, could you keep them? We aren't allowed to keep them here in NY either, unless you have a permit. I just renewed mine.

I hate when I see them on the classified add's. All the adults are WC. Very sad way to make a fast buck. IMO


----------



## Redfoot NERD

TerryO it never get's old.. cruisin' back there.. nobody in sight.. occasional 'white-tail'.. wild turkey and seeing these from a distance just sittin' out in the road [ most of the times not even moving ]. If I am quiet enough I can get those shots.. right there on the 'tar & chip'! They've never encountered humans before.

NERD


----------



## RV's mom

simply stunning pics. thank you very much for sharing

teri


----------



## jackrat

Nicest I've ever seen Terry.Simply stunning.


----------



## movealongmosey

Wow they are so cool! I want to be a box turtle! They always look so sinister. You've got amazing shots...I'm jealous.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Jeff - these "good-ole-boys" around here collect them up by the pick-up load and sell them for $5 to Bubba.. who exports them to some Asian country where they eat them! I know.. nothing new.......

God makes them beautiful.. I just take their pictures.. thanks y'all!

NERD


----------



## 85hardy

They are beautiful. I barely see box turtles near me. I think the last time was a couple of years ago.


----------



## terryo

Redfoot NERD said:


> Jeff - these "good-ole-boys" around here collect them up by the pick-up load and sell them for $5 to Bubba.. who exports them to some Asian country where they eat them! I know.. nothing new.......
> 
> God makes them beautiful.. I just take their pictures.. thanks y'all!
> 
> NERD



Oh crap....I wish you dind't post that. I'm sick now. I'm picturing some guy cutting up a high red for soup.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

terryo said:


> Redfoot NERD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff - these "good-ole-boys" around here collect them up by the pick-up load and sell them for $5 to Bubba.. who exports them to some Asian country where they eat them! I know.. nothing new.......
> 
> God makes them beautiful.. I just take their pictures.. thanks y'all!
> 
> NERD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap....I wish you dind't post that. I'm sick now. I'm picturing some guy cutting up a high red for soup.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry TerryO.. it is disgusting. The prettiest ones bring the highest $$$!

Because of these rednecks.. Mr. Cook who heads up TNWR has to look at every box turtle that someone reports. He's O.K. with my 'foreign' tortoises.. and actually it's the Health Dept. that he tells me I would have to get the "permit" from. If I didn't have what I do I'd certainly have a backyard with box turtles running around.. like you had when you were a kid!

NERD


----------



## jackrat

Redfoot NERD said:


> Jeff - these "good-ole-boys" around here collect them up by the pick-up load and sell them for $5 to Bubba.. who exports them to some Asian country where they eat them! I know.. nothing new.......
> 
> God makes them beautiful.. I just take their pictures.. thanks y'all!
> 
> NERD


Get ahold of bubba and pick me out about 20 high colored ones.i'll pay and they will have a good life.


----------



## terryo

jackrat said:


> Redfoot NERD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff - these "good-ole-boys" around here collect them up by the pick-up load and sell them for $5 to Bubba.. who exports them to some Asian country where they eat them! I know.. nothing new.......
> 
> God makes them beautiful.. I just take their pictures.. thanks y'all!
> 
> NERD
> 
> 
> 
> Get ahold of bubba and pick me out about 20 high colored ones.i'll pay and they will have a good life.
Click to expand...


Not until I get my high red....


----------



## dmmj

Isn't it illegl to collect wild turtles? I also resent the term "red neck" my neck is always red from the sun.


----------



## Madortoise

How amazing it must be to live right next to their home. They are all so beautiful and healthy looking. Thanks for sharing.


----------

